# Any bowlers on Martial Talk?



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

I just got into regular bowling, after being what I would call a recreational bowler (read 4 or 5 times a year). About 6 weeks ago, I invested a little money, bought myself a ball and shoes (Power Groove Reactive and Dexter SST Entry for those interested), and have been doing my best to get out once, if not twice a week to bowl.
I've been tracking my progress in an Excel spreadsheet. Stats right now:
High game: 190
High series: 547
AVG: 128
Unfortunately, I got interested too late for the winter league start, but I'm having fun anyway...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2005)

I am like what you were Kreth.  I bowl, once in a blue moon.  Lots of fun though.  Did a lot more in high school then I do now.  Love 10 pin! 

Oh yeah, and I hold the bowling high score in the arcade , lol.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I hold the bowling high score in the arcade , lol.


Yeah, I noticed that you snuck in there and stole it... It's only a matter of time before it's mine once again...


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

I bowled on leagues for a few years. Started out as a way to just hang out. Drink lots and occasionally throw a ball when they said it was my turn. Then it progressed to a mix of fun and competition. Finally to heavy competition with no fun. That was it for me. Never looked backed. Some good memories though. Oh, my high game was 210. My last average was 168. I was pretty consistant.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2005)

I bowl whenever I can... (read: 1-2 times a year) but I do enjoy it, just finding someone else that is like-minded to go with. 
There's one way to save money on a bowling ball. A friend of mine did it and while I haven't the chance to try it; am sure to when the opportunity arises. 
He talked to the manager of the place and went to the pro-shop to ask about finding the RIGHT kind of ball for him. The manager suggested that he try out just what they had on the floor and he argued that yeah while he may find one that he likes but is still iffy about he can't take it with him and it'd be nigh impossible for him to find it again when he returns. The manager told us (I was with him ... aka silent partner so to speak) to follow and walked us to the area behind where the pins were being re-set.... kinda cool watching all those balls go zooming down from a different angle by the way... He said that they usually have a surplus of balls that were either lost or left-behind by other people. He offered my friend to try one and then take it with him. Bingo... instant free ball.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

I used to in high school, but not for a long time now!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

Once every few months, and I'm not that good... ok, I suck bad.  I've had one good game, it was more then double what I can usually pull off, the thing even called me a turkey.

But that's 5-pin, haven't done 10-pin since grade 9 gym...


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 13, 2005)

I bowled alot in high school. Went around once a week with a good friend of mine for a while. Had my own ball and everything. I'm alot stronger now, and it feels so light  I had a high of 206 and used to regularly get around 160. I tried a league once, but I was in the middle of changing my style, and it pissed everyone off, so I never got back into a league. Bad experience.

MrH


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2005)

yes bowled regularly until 2002, Had a book average of 197 and my high game was 279. I have'ny bowled now for almost a year, maybe I'll go this weekend with the family.
Terry


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 13, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> yes bowled regularly until 2002, Had a book average of 197 and my high game was 279. I have'ny bowled now for almost a year, maybe I'll go this weekend with the family.
> Terry



Nice  Had an uncle who bowled in that vicinity of scores... could never get even close to that LOL

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2005)

I like to bowl but I suck at it. I even have my own shoes and ball. Many years ago my husband and I were on a league with my sister-in-law and her husband. We bowled every Friday night and it was an absolute blast. I haven't bowled in a long time now but I still have my shoes and ball.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 13, 2005)

I bowl occasionally, usually when a group of friends decides to get together and go....I am not very good and consider a good game, no gutterballs, at leasr a spare and a strike, but that combo only happens very rarely...


----------



## Kreth (Dec 13, 2005)

For the most part, I'm a very inconsistent bowler. However, I took a break from Christmas shopping last night and bowled a few games. 153-130-142. I think I would rather bowl consistently, than have a series like a few weeks ago: 168-140-95.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2005)

I love to bowl..I suck at it but I enjoy it just the same..My avarage is so low it isn't worth repeating, beside you would all laugh..


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> I love to bowl..I suck at it but I enjoy it just the same..My avarage is so low it isn't worth repeating, beside you would all laugh..


If you're having fun it's all good. Hell, it wasn't all that long ago that I was throwing off the wrong foot.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> If you're having fun it's all good. Hell, it wasn't all that long ago that I was throwing off the wrong foot.


 
I hear ya there..Mom was a local champ in her day and even with her expert instruction I still sucked..But like you said I have fun doing it..


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 14, 2005)

I like bowling.  My family used to go to the bowling alley all the time when my brothers and I were kids.  Unfortunately, I never got very good at it.  My highest score is about 130, and I usually average between 60 - 90 points.  100 points would be a good day for me.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2005)

Having a ball fitted to your hand definitely makes a big difference. Not to mention that your own bowling ball would be in considerably better shape than the typical house ball.


----------

